# Lizardfish for bait?



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Has anyone here ever done it? Any luck?


----------



## sasquatch biologist (Jun 16, 2014)

Wirelessly posted

I got sick of em eating my bait and put one on a hook. Didn't catch anything but I didn't have anymore lizardfish bait stealing either. 

Reckon they learn from examples


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've caught redfish on cut lizardfish and live ones work well on snook (not relevant here I realize)


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

I have steaked em out and stabbed em on a hook.
Caught some bad as hard heads!!!


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

I've seen em in flounder guts before... never used one as bait though


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

stauty trout said:


> I've seen em in flounder guts before... never used one as bait though


Never tried it either, but I have also noticed this. Considering they live in very similar areas, I imagine it would be a decent bait to tip a jig with. If you used it live, it would probably bury itself in the sand.


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

I've cut them up and bottom fished for grouper with lizardfish. Filleted, steaked, whole... I've never had much luck with them. 

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Butterflied one I caught while on a party boat and sent it back down to get immediately rocked up by something big.


----------

